
[SF] Weebly is hiring! - drusenko
http://www.weebly.com/jobs.html
======
drm237
The puzzle was fun. So what are people supposed to do with the secret code,
email it to you? Or is there a place for it that I missed? Anyway, good way to
make it interesting!

~~~
drusenko
yeah, the idea is that if we get an email with a correct response, that should
bring people to the top of the pack, as it demonstrates at least a certain
basic understanding in JS debugging, basic concepts, etc.

------
testapplication
Hmm, if they didn't make their own website using Weebly, why would I ever want
to use Weebly?

~~~
derefr
Because a Weebly website isn't, itself, a multi-website management interface;
it's just static pages (as far as I know). Would you suggest Excel be coded in
cellular formulae?

~~~
testapplication
How non-Godelian of them.

